# Applet: Buttons kommen in den Vordergrund



## nadir (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

nach dem ich von setDisabled bishin zu setFocusabled schon alles ausprobiert habe, frage ich Euch um Rat.

Ich habe ein MinesSweeper:

http://www.projectmusical.de/playground/potosweeper.html

Das funktioniert soweit auch (bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich manchmal zwei auf einen Button klicken muß - weiß jemand warum ?).

Wenn das Spiel verloren ist, lasse ich ein JPanel mit einer Graphik (JLabel) und zwei Buttons anzeigen. Fährt man nun allerdings mit der Maus über das JPanel, dort, wo noch nicht aufgedeckte Buttons sind, kommen diese in den Vordergrund. Wie kann ich das verhindern ?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für jeden Schubs in die richtige Richtung !

Viele Grüße,

Nadir.


----------



## jPat (21. Sep 2007)

Evtl. mal die Events abschalten? 
oder die buttons aus dem jLabel entfernen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Sep 2007)

jPat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder die buttons aus dem jLabel entfernen?


 ???:L


----------



## nadir (21. Sep 2007)

jPat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Evtl. mal die Events abschalten?


Habe ich schon probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.



			
				jPat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder die buttons aus dem jLabel entfernen?


Es geht ja um die hinteren Buttons, nicht um "Nochmal" und "Ende", die können da gerne bleiben.


----------



## nadir (21. Sep 2007)

Das Array der Buttons war nicht ganz richtig, somit haben setEnabled und Co. auf falsche Buttons zugegriffen. Nun geht es auch.

Dennoch danke!


----------



## André Uhres (21. Sep 2007)

nadir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Das funktioniert soweit auch (bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich manchmal zwei auf einen Button klicken muß - weiß jemand warum ?).


Beim schnellen Klicken macht man ab und zu unwillkürlich ein kleine Draggingbewegung die keinen Klick auslöst :wink:


			
				nadir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das Spiel verloren ist, lasse ich ein JPanel mit einer Graphik (JLabel) und zwei Buttons anzeigen..


Mach dir einen JDialog mit  setAlwaysOnTop(true) und setUndecorated(true) und setz das JPanel auf den Dialog.
Um den Dialog zu positionieren, kann du setLocationRelativeTo(this) nehmen.


----------

